# humungus boer buck i love



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

http://m.kijiji.ca/livestock/oshawa...1064141057&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1431234547660

Is he good? Hes big and i love that is the price fair? 
But i wonder why he is being sold as the people who owns him has a commericial herd which they sell for meat all there offspring
Maybe he doesnt breed?

I am thinking of buying him but hes 2 days away i may need to hire a horse transportation company as he is going to need the room if a horse LOL


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe they just need new blood. Judging by his horns, he's fairly old


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The date on there is old 04, they may not have him anymore?

He looks good but is older.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

04 is april so they might still have him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

See how old he is and if he is sound. If he isn't and is lame he won't be able to breed.

Best way is too look at him in person, plus his offspring.

Ask for his registration number so you can look up pedigree and offspring.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

It says they have kept alot of his daughters...



> Selling one of our mature Boer bucks. He is 100% registered with papers. He has given us lots of beautiful kids and now it's time for him to work for someone else. *We have kept lots of very nice doelings from him*.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep they say that, but go look at them as well.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah i cant really go there and look at them its like 2-3 days away from me 
If i buy him its going to be site un seen 
But i dont know if i should do that


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

If I was in your shoes, I wouldn't buy any more goats right now. The more goats you have coming and going, the more disease problems you are likely to have. Since it sounds like maybe you have a sore mouth outbreak, I'd wait until that is under control before buying any more goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is true.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes that is true thanks ill pass on the buck


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

It is good to keep small for now until you can catch up. However, it is always good to look at different bucks and to compare. Go to a lot of different websites, and look at different bucks to see what you are looking for. A young Boer Buck will start of looking kinda small and punky and grow out to be quite hefty in 3 years. Some Boer farms will show pictures of their bucks at their young and older years. It is a good learning time too and can be fun. I am glad you are liking Boers. I would not be thinking to buy a buck or any more goats right now at this time.


----------

